# A MESSAGE FROM GANGSTER



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The homie asked me to strike this up for him...

"WHATS UP LIL BRO,I HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL AND YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING FINE. AS FOR ME I`M DOING FINE I`M ABOUT 20 PAGES FROM FINISHUNG MY BOOK.AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS FUCKED THE MAJESTICS ONCE AGAIN.THEY GAVE CLUB OF THE YEAR TO "ROLLERZ ONLY".I DONT HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ROLLERZ ONLY BUT THIS IS THE SECOND TIME LOWRIDER GAVE THEM CLUB OF THE YEAR OVER US.I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THE MAJESTICS ARE A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING CLUB AND WE NOT ONLY REPRESENT AT THE SHOWS WE HANDLE OUR BUSINESS ON THE STREETS AS WELL.WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT.BELIEVE ME WHEN I COME HOME I AINT FUCKIN WITH LOWRIDER. AS FAR AS I`M CONCERNED "FUCK " LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WE DONT NEED THEM THEY NEED US.I DONT KNOW WHY MY CLUB MEMBERS CONTINUE TO KISS LOWRIDERS ASS WHEN LOWRIDER CONTINUES TO FUCK US EVERY YEAR.I`M NOT SPEAKING FOR ALL MAJESTICS IM SPEAKING FOR ME,BUT I KNOW THAT THE REAL MAJESTICS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I`M COMING FROM AND AGREE WITH ME.IT DOESN`T SURPRISE ME ITS POLITICS AS USUAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER.THE SOONER EVERYONE REALIZES THAT THEY NEED US THE BETTER OFF WE WILL BE.ALSO WE NEED TO START A MOVEMENT FOR LOWRIDER TO START PAYING US TO PUT OUR CARS IN THEIR MAGAZINE.WE PUT BLOOD,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO BUILDING OUR CARS AND WE LET THEM BENEFIT FINANCIALLY OFF OUR HARD WORK.HOMIE POST THIS ON "LAYITLOW"FOR ME.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL THE LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE LOWRIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE. 

"G" "MAJESTIC FOR LIFE". "
EDIT ROLLERS TO ROLLERZ


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 01:07 PM~11870693
> *The homie asked me to strike this up for him...
> 
> "WHATS UP LIL BRO,I HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL AND YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING FINE. AS FOR ME I`M DOING FINE I`M ABOUT 20 PAGES FROM FINISHUNG MY BOOK.AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS FUCKED THE MAJESTICS ONCE AGAIN.THEY GAVE CLUB OF THE YEAR TO "ROLLERS ONLY".I DONT HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ROLLERS ONLY BUT THIS IS THE SECOND TIME LOWRIDER GAVE THEM CLUB OF THE YEAR OVER US.I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THE MAJESTICS ARE A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING CLUB AND WE NOT ONLY REPRESENT AT THE SHOWS WE HANDLE OUR BUSINESS ON THE STREETS AS WELL.WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT.BELIEVE ME WHEN I COME HOME I AINT FUCKIN WITH LOWRIDER. AS FAR AS I`M CONCERNED "FUCK " LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WE DONT NEED THEM THEY NEED US.I DONT KNOW WHY MY CLUB MEMBERS CONTINUE TO KISS LOWRIDERS ASS WHEN LOWRIDER CONTINUES TO FUCK US EVERY YEAR.I`M NOT SPEAKING FOR ALL MAJESTICS IM SPEAKING FOR ME,BUT I KNOW THAT THE REAL MAJESTICS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I`M COMING FROM AND AGREE WITH ME.IT DOESN`T SURPRISE ME ITS POLITICS AS USUAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER.THE SOONER EVERYONE REALIZES THAT THEY NEED US THE BETTER OFF WE WILL BE.ALSO WE NEED TO START A MOVEMENT FOR LOWRIDER TO START PAYING US TO PUT OUR CARS IN THEIR MAGAZINE.WE PUT BLOOD,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO BUILDING OUR CARS AND WE LET THEM BENEFIT FINANCIALLY OFF OUR HARD WORK.HOMIE POST THIS ON "LAYITLOW"FOR ME.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL THE LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE LOWRIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: agree


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11870693
> *The homie asked me to strike this up for him...
> 
> "WHATS UP LIL BRO,I HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL AND YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING FINE. AS FOR ME I`M DOING FINE I`M ABOUT 20 PAGES FROM FINISHUNG MY BOOK.AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS FUCKED THE MAJESTICS ONCE AGAIN.THEY GAVE CLUB OF THE YEAR TO "ROLLERS ONLY".I DONT HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ROLLERS ONLY BUT THIS IS THE SECOND TIME LOWRIDER GAVE THEM CLUB OF THE YEAR OVER US.I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THE MAJESTICS ARE A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING CLUB AND WE NOT ONLY REPRESENT AT THE SHOWS WE HANDLE OUR BUSINESS ON THE STREETS AS WELL.WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT.BELIEVE ME WHEN I COME HOME I AINT FUCKIN WITH LOWRIDER. AS FAR AS I`M CONCERNED "FUCK " LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WE DONT NEED THEM THEY NEED US.I DONT KNOW WHY MY CLUB MEMBERS CONTINUE TO KISS LOWRIDERS ASS WHEN LOWRIDER CONTINUES TO FUCK US EVERY YEAR.I`M NOT SPEAKING FOR ALL MAJESTICS IM SPEAKING FOR ME,BUT I KNOW THAT THE REAL MAJESTICS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I`M COMING FROM AND AGREE WITH ME.IT DOESN`T SURPRISE ME ITS POLITICS AS USUAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER.THE SOONER EVERYONE REALIZES THAT THEY NEED US THE BETTER OFF WE WILL BE.ALSO WE NEED TO START A MOVEMENT FOR LOWRIDER TO START PAYING US TO PUT OUR CARS IN THEIR MAGAZINE.WE PUT BLOOD,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO BUILDING OUR CARS AND WE LET THEM BENEFIT FINANCIALLY OFF OUR HARD WORK.HOMIE POST THIS ON "LAYITLOW"FOR ME.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL THE LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE LOWRIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE.
> ...


X2


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11870839
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: agree
> *


 AGREE 100%


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i agree with alot of what gangster wrote... its true its all politics... but it is what it is.. MAJESTICS HAS NEVER BEEN PUT DOWN BY ROLLERZ... we have actually given them props along with other well known clubs.. EVERY CLUB GETS THERE PROPS WHERE THEY ARE DUE... ... its usually not beef amongst the big clubs thats the issue here.. its usually the smaller clubs starting up shit.. and well just like a family that we and everyone else is.. you have to defend yours..... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS DONE SOME SHADY STUFF AND WE ALL KNOW THIS... BUT ITS NOT LOWRIDER.. ITS PRIMEDIA THATS BEHIND IT ALL....... ROLLERZ ALONG WITH MAJESTICS, GOODTIMES, UCE, INDIVIDUALS, ELITE, SOUTHSIDE, PREMIER AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST LIFESTYLE. PRETTY MUCH MADE THE MAGAZINE... 

TO BASH THE MAGAZINE IN MY OPINION IS KINDA FUCKED CUZ WE AS WELL KNOWN CLUBS ARE WHO WE ARE DUE TO THEM.. THE EXPOSURE THEY GAVE US MADE US WHAT WE ARE... THEY TOOK LOCAL NEIGHBORHOOD CLUBS AND TURNED THEM INTO WORLDWIDE PHENOMENOMS......

EVERY CLUB HAS ITS STRENGTHS AND ITS WEAKNESSES... SO LETS JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT AND KEEP UP LOWRIDING... REMEMBER ITS NOT A SPORT ITS A LIFESTYLE... RIDE IT TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF AND FUCK THE HATERS OR EMBRACE THEM CUZ THEY MAKE US TOO.....

ONE LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE.... AND BIG CONGRATS TO ROLLERZ ONLY 5 TIME CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR... AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE THAT SHOWED STRONG CUZ MAJESTICS WAS DOING THE DAMN THING OUT THERE.. I HEARD MAYBE 120 ENTRIES AT VEGAS... GOOD LORD MAD PROPS TO YOU GUYS.. AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE.. KEEP THE TOPIC HATE FREE GUYS..


BIG JESSE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LOS ANGELES CHAPTER


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

G makes some good points, but i disagree with his main part about the club of the year

maybe im biased because i am in RO, but i really dont think i am. 


he says about club of the year, "WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT"


that may or may not be true, nobody is right or wrong about that, it's all a matter of opinion. but as far as LRM is concerned, it goes to the club with the biggest presence and showings at LRM events. bottom line. we can argue all day about it until we are blue in the e-face... but LRM makes the rules.


it would be physically impossible to base the award off lowriding in the streets. there's 100's of clubs out there across many states where lowriding is still alive, and i know you conceited californians don't really care for us "out of towners", but it would be impossible for every one to get there fair shake at the award.



oh, and LRM :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 01:45 PM~11871093
> *G makes some good points, but i disagree with his main part about the club of the year
> 
> maybe im biased because i am in RO, but i really dont think i am.
> ...


gotta agree man...thats the truth :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 12:29 PM~11870937
> *i agree with alot of what gangster wrote... its true its all politics... but it is what it is.. MAJESTICS HAS NEVER BEEN PUT DOWN BY ROLLERZ... we have actually given them props along with other well known clubs.. EVERY CLUB GETS THERE PROPS WHERE THEY ARE DUE... ... its usually not beef amongst the big clubs thats the issue here.. its usually the smaller clubs starting up shit.. and well just like a family that we and everyone else is.. you have to defend yours..... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS DONE SOME SHADY STUFF AND WE ALL KNOW THIS... BUT ITS NOT LOWRIDER.. ITS PRIMEDIA THATS BEHIND IT ALL....... ROLLERZ ALONG WITH MAJESTICS, GOODTIMES, UCE, INDIVIDUALS, ELITE, SOUTHSIDE, PREMIER AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST LIFESTYLE. PRETTY MUCH MADE THE MAGAZINE...
> 
> TO BASH THE MAGAZINE IN MY OPINION IS KINDA FUCKED CUZ WE AS WELL KNOWN CLUBS ARE WHO WE ARE DUE TO THEM.. THE EXPOSURE THEY GAVE US MADE US WHAT WE ARE... THEY TOOK LOCAL NEIGHBORHOOD CLUBS AND TURNED THEM INTO WORLDWIDE PHENOMENOMS......
> ...


*I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS. MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 01:49 PM~11871138
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS.  MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS  ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??
> *


you hit it right on the dime paisa , we as clubs pay there bills put food in there family's table with out us they would belly up !and they still fuck us over !


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11871138
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS.  MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS  ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 01:29 PM~11870937
> *i agree with alot of what gangster wrote... its true its all politics... but it is what it is.. MAJESTICS HAS NEVER BEEN PUT DOWN BY ROLLERZ... we have actually given them props along with other well known clubs.. EVERY CLUB GETS THERE PROPS WHERE THEY ARE DUE... ... its usually not beef amongst the big clubs thats the issue here.. its usually the smaller clubs starting up shit.. and well just like a family that we and everyone else is.. you have to defend yours..... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS DONE SOME SHADY STUFF AND WE ALL KNOW THIS... BUT ITS NOT LOWRIDER.. ITS PRIMEDIA THATS BEHIND IT ALL....... ROLLERZ ALONG WITH MAJESTICS, GOODTIMES, UCE, INDIVIDUALS, ELITE, SOUTHSIDE, PREMIER AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST LIFESTYLE. PRETTY MUCH MADE THE MAGAZINE...
> 
> TO BASH THE MAGAZINE IN MY OPINION IS KINDA FUCKED CUZ WE AS WELL KNOWN CLUBS ARE WHO WE ARE DUE TO THEM.. THE EXPOSURE THEY GAVE US MADE US WHAT WE ARE... THEY TOOK LOCAL NEIGHBORHOOD CLUBS AND TURNED THEM INTO WORLDWIDE PHENOMENOMS......
> ...


You forgot the OLDIES Homie how much work we put into the mag 35 years strong


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 15 2008, 02:04 PM~11871303
> *You forgot the OLDIES Homie how much work we put into the mag 35 years strong
> *


FOR REAL...ONE OF MY FAVORITE AND MOST RESPECTED CLUBS!!!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 15 2008, 02:05 PM~11871315
> *FOR REAL...ONE OF MY FAVORITE AND MOST RESPECTED CLUBS!!!
> *


Good Looking out Dog


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 02:45 PM~11871093
> *G makes some good points, but i disagree with his main part about the club of the year
> 
> maybe im biased because i am in RO, but i really dont think i am.
> ...



I agree with you on this...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11870693
> *The homie asked me to strike this up for him...
> 
> "WHATS UP LIL BRO,I HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL AND YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING FINE. AS FOR ME I`M DOING FINE I`M ABOUT 20 PAGES FROM FINISHUNG MY BOOK.AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS FUCKED THE MAJESTICS ONCE AGAIN.THEY GAVE CLUB OF THE YEAR TO "ROLLERS ONLY".I DONT HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ROLLERS ONLY BUT THIS IS THE SECOND TIME LOWRIDER GAVE THEM CLUB OF THE YEAR OVER US.I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THE MAJESTICS ARE A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING CLUB AND WE NOT ONLY REPRESENT AT THE SHOWS WE HANDLE OUR BUSINESS ON THE STREETS AS WELL.WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT.BELIEVE ME WHEN I COME HOME I AINT FUCKIN WITH LOWRIDER. AS FAR AS I`M CONCERNED "FUCK " LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WE DONT NEED THEM THEY NEED US.I DONT KNOW WHY MY CLUB MEMBERS CONTINUE TO KISS LOWRIDERS ASS WHEN LOWRIDER CONTINUES TO FUCK US EVERY YEAR.I`M NOT SPEAKING FOR ALL MAJESTICS IM SPEAKING FOR ME,BUT I KNOW THAT THE REAL MAJESTICS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I`M COMING FROM AND AGREE WITH ME.IT DOESN`T SURPRISE ME ITS POLITICS AS USUAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER.THE SOONER EVERYONE REALIZES THAT THEY NEED US THE BETTER OFF WE WILL BE.ALSO WE NEED TO START A MOVEMENT FOR LOWRIDER TO START PAYING US TO PUT OUR CARS IN THEIR MAGAZINE.WE PUT BLOOD,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO BUILDING OUR CARS AND WE LET THEM BENEFIT FINANCIALLY OFF OUR HARD WORK.HOMIE POST THIS ON "LAYITLOW"FOR ME.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL THE LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE LOWRIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE.
> ...


 :thumbsup: they should of got it last year


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 15 2008, 01:04 PM~11871303
> *You forgot the OLDIES Homie how much work we put into the mag 35 years strong
> *


i forgot OLDIES. CLASSIC MEMORIES. PHAROES. TOVARS. DUKES and alot of other top clubs.. lol we all have a part in this LIFESTYLE.. and all deserve there props..


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 02:13 PM~11871399
> *i forgot OLDIES. CLASSIC MEMORIES. PHAROES. TOVARS. DUKES and alot of other top clubs.. lol we all have a part in this LIFESTYLE..  and all deserve there props..
> *


  Goes for the rest of the good people out there :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11871138
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS.  MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS  ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??
> *


neta que si i agree with you.. but if theres a class why not compete in it you know??? its lowrider magazine.. not LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE. porque alot of people all over the place get the whole WHAT IS A TRADITIONAL category a different look... if we were all tradtional then we would all OWN IMPALAS QUE NO? cuz thats what a lot of people consider traditionals.... i have seen people dis others for owning a G BODY or a LINCOLN and saying well its not a caddy or a impala so FUCK YOUR CAR... lol we need to get back to lowriding... SWING WHAT YOU BRING..


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

I THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO GET RID OF CLUB OF THE YEAR. IM PRETTY SURE LRM JUDGES THE CLUB OF THE YEAR BASED ON WHAT THEY SEE AT ALL TOUR STOPS NOT THE STREETS. 


I AM NOT IN FAVOR OF ANY CLUB OR CLUBS. I DO FEEL THAT THE INDIVIDUALS HAVE REALLY WORKED HARD AND THEY ARE ANOTHER CLUB THAT GETS OVER LOOKED TIME AND TIME AGAIN.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

lowrider magazine and that trophy doesnt meen shit.does anyone really still buy the mag with the big rim adds.and as for the trophy all it does is start bullshit up between clubs.let us not forget what lowriding is about family and friends and good times


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 04:13 PM~11871399
> *i forgot OLDIES. CLASSIC MEMORIES. PHAROES. TOVARS. DUKES and alot of other top clubs.. lol we all have a part in this LIFESTYLE..  and all deserve there props..
> *


x2


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 15 2008, 01:19 PM~11871466
> *lowrider magazine and that trophy doesnt meen shit.does anyone really still buy the mag with the big rim adds.and as for the trophy all it does is start bullshit up between clubs.let us not forget what lowriding is about family and friends and good times
> *


dont forget the BITCHES... cuz i know alot of us love the attention... and sorry if i offend anyone i'll be politically correct... FOR THE FEMALES


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 02:16 PM~11871446
> *neta que si i agree with you.. but if theres a class why not compete in it you know??? its lowrider magazine.. not LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE. porque alot of people all over the place get the whole WHAT IS A TRADITIONAL category a different look... if we were all tradtional then we would all OWN IMPALAS QUE NO? cuz thats what a lot of people consider traditionals.... i have seen people dis others for owning a G BODY or a LINCOLN and saying well its not a caddy or a impala so FUCK YOUR CAR... lol we need to get back to lowriding... SWING WHAT YOU BRING..
> *


I gotta agree on that everyones got different flavor.like me Im a GM guy but I drive a 01 towncar as a daily driver to work.You gotta respect what others build cause everyones into different stylz


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 02:16 PM~11871446
> *neta que si i agree with you.. but if theres a class why not compete in it you know??? its lowrider magazine.. not LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE. porque alot of people all over the place get the whole WHAT IS A TRADITIONAL category a different look... if we were all tradtional then we would all OWN IMPALAS QUE NO? cuz thats what a lot of people consider traditionals.... i have seen people dis others for owning a G BODY or a LINCOLN and saying well its not a caddy or a impala so FUCK YOUR CAR... lol we need to get back to lowriding... SWING WHAT YOU BRING..
> *


x2


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 15 2008, 02:21 PM~11871495
> *I gotta agree on that everyones got different flavor.like me Im a GM guy but I drive a 01 towncar as a daily driver to work.You gotta respect what others build cause everyones into different stylz
> *



agreed but at the same time the internet has kinda kiled it for some. how many times have you seen some newbie that has a honda or cavalier and then gets bashed for wanting 13s. in order for lowriding to grow we need to see passed that and rember what we started with. i remember in the 90s when euros were the shit i think at one time opr another everyone wanted one


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Oct 15 2008, 01:23 PM~11871523
> *agreed but at the same time the internet has kinda kiled it for some. how many times have you seen some newbie that has a honda or cavalier and then gets bashed for wanting 13s. in order for lowriding to grow we need to see passed that and rember what we started with. i remember in the 90s when euros were the shit i think at one time opr another everyone wanted one
> *


x23234702348


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Oct 15 2008, 02:23 PM~11871523
> *agreed but at the same time the internet has kinda kiled it for some. how many times have you seen some newbie that has a honda or cavalier and then gets bashed for wanting 13s. in order for lowriding to grow we need to see passed that and rember what we started with. i remember in the 90s when euros were the shit i think at one time opr another everyone wanted one
> *


Agreed!Euros should stay with 17 or up in my opinion.But you see them once in a while with 13 sticking out,sorry but my opinion on that is ITs NASTY


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I PERSONALLY THINK HITN THE STREETS SHOULD COUNT FOR WAY MORE THAN JUST HIT'N SHOWS, BECAUSE TO ME ME AS FAR AS I CAN REMEMBER BORN ON 24TH AND HARVARD RAISED ON CRENSHAW AND BRYANHURST AND STILL GOT FAMILY IN LIMIERT PARK. ALL THE LOWRIDERS I SAW WERE DIPPIN THE STREETS. THATS WHY I GOT INTO THE MAJESTICS... THEY BE IN THEM STREETS


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11871446
> *neta que si i agree with you.. but if theres a class why not compete in it you know??? its lowrider magazine.. not LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE. porque alot of people all over the place get the whole WHAT IS A TRADITIONAL category a different look... if we were all tradtional then we would all OWN IMPALAS QUE NO? cuz thats what a lot of people consider traditionals.... i have seen people dis others for owning a G BODY or a LINCOLN and saying well its not a caddy or a impala so FUCK YOUR CAR... lol we need to get back to lowriding... SWING WHAT YOU BRING..
> *


*I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING DOGG! BUT ASK ANY ONE WHAT A LOWRIDER IS, OR TELL THEM TO POINT TO ONE AND EVEN A LIL KID WILL POINT TO ANY CAR LOCKED UP OR LAID WITH 13-14 WIRES ON NOT 20,21,22,23, ETC...... BUT TO EACH RIDER THEIR OWN STYLE RIDE??? AS FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TRUTH IS THAT YEAH THEY MADE IT POSSIBLE FOR THE THE STYLE OF LOW RIDING TO REACH NEW GROUND IN THE WOULD BUT IT'S ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY THEY CAN MAKE OF OF THE SWEAT OF OTHERS THAT ARE JUST WAITING FOR A CHANCE FOR THERE CAR TO ADORN THEIR PAGES, IT'S A GOOD FEELING BEEN THERE BUT AS FOR ME FUCK THEM THEY AIN'T GETTING A SINGLE PENNY FROM ME NO MORE!!!*


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 02:20 PM~11871492
> *dont forget the BITCHES... cuz i know alot of us love the attention... and sorry if i offend anyone i'll be politically correct... FOR THE FEMALES
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*LRM don't give a fuck about the streets because the streets don't make them money, therefore to THEM the streets don't mean shit. 

ROLLERZONLY gets hated on because we have more than traditional lowriders, we have a lil bit of everything. The way we see it is..if there is a category for it we wanna win it. LRM has categories in bikes, SUV's, etc. So we go after it all and don't limit ourselves to just traditionals which has made us very successful across the show circuit and the streets.

You may agree or may not agree, but please remember ROLLERZONLY does not make the rules, so don't hate us for taking this award once again  

And last but not least~ much love to everyone and every club in this lifestyle!  *


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 03:44 PM~11871721
> *LRM don't give a fuck about the streets because the streets don't make them money, therefore to THEM the streets don't mean shit.
> 
> ROLLERZONLY gets hated on because we have more than traditional lowriders, we have a lil bit of everything. The way we see it is..if there is a category for it we wanna win it. LRM has categories in bikes, SUV's, etc. So we go after it all and don't limit ourselves to just traditionals which has made us very successful across the show circuit and the streets.
> ...



Well said carnal!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 01:07 PM~11870693
> *The homie asked me to strike this up for him...
> 
> "WHATS UP LIL BRO,I HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL AND YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING FINE. AS FOR ME I`M DOING FINE I`M ABOUT 20 PAGES FROM FINISHUNG MY BOOK.AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS FUCKED THE MAJESTICS ONCE AGAIN.THEY GAVE CLUB OF THE YEAR TO "ROLLERS ONLY".I DONT HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ROLLERS ONLY BUT THIS IS THE SECOND TIME LOWRIDER GAVE THEM CLUB OF THE YEAR OVER US.I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THE MAJESTICS ARE A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING CLUB AND WE NOT ONLY REPRESENT AT THE SHOWS WE HANDLE OUR BUSINESS ON THE STREETS AS WELL.WHEN IT REALLY COME DOWN TO IT THE STREETS IS WHAT ITS REALLY ALL ABOUT.BELIEVE ME WHEN I COME HOME I AINT FUCKIN WITH LOWRIDER. AS FAR AS I`M CONCERNED "FUCK " LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WE DONT NEED THEM THEY NEED US.I DONT KNOW WHY MY CLUB MEMBERS CONTINUE TO KISS LOWRIDERS ASS WHEN LOWRIDER CONTINUES TO FUCK US EVERY YEAR.I`M NOT SPEAKING FOR ALL MAJESTICS IM SPEAKING FOR ME,BUT I KNOW THAT THE REAL MAJESTICS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I`M COMING FROM AND AGREE WITH ME.IT DOESN`T SURPRISE ME ITS POLITICS AS USUAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER.THE SOONER EVERYONE REALIZES THAT THEY NEED US THE BETTER OFF WE WILL BE.ALSO WE NEED TO START A MOVEMENT FOR LOWRIDER TO START PAYING US TO PUT OUR CARS IN THEIR MAGAZINE.WE PUT BLOOD,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO BUILDING OUR CARS AND WE LET THEM BENEFIT FINANCIALLY OFF OUR HARD WORK.HOMIE POST THIS ON "LAYITLOW"FOR ME.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL THE LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE LOWRIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE.
> ...


SPOKEN LIKE A REAL.........RIDER...BIG UP TO "G"


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i heard them say CAR CLUB PARTISAPATION AWARD......NOT lowrider magizine LOWRIDER CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR....speak on it cause if they would say it that way ....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11871093
> *G makes some good points, but i disagree with his main part about the club of the year
> 
> maybe im biased because i am in RO, but i really dont think i am.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg+Oct 15 2008, 04:03 PM~11871935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 03:11 PM~11872017
> *
> *


congrats on the award ...did the dam thing state to state ... show to show........but.....harley magizine ant never gonna give club of the year to one million honda bike riders showing up at the show showing love and SPENDING MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11872073
> *congrats on the award ...did the dam thing state to state ... show to show........but.....harley magizine ant never gonna give club of the year to one million honda bike riders showing up at the show showing love and SPENDING MONEY :biggrin:
> *


*Now your getting out of line. Better check yourself homeboy.*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 04:44 PM~11871721
> *LRM don't give a fuck about the streets because the streets don't make them money,
> *


lol :biggrin: pretty much


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 01:49 PM~11871138
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS.  MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS  ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??
> *


majestics has bikes!!!!!!!!.....and if i am right they have a euro in there club to.....not till a while back they changed there rules to get rid of euros and chose to go all "traditional"....thats great they look great but who says we all have to follow...thats one thing we will never ever do is follow another clubs path or anyones....we have always been diffrent and always will be.....if lowrider magazine decides to change the rules we will do what we can to get the trophy that way to. I have nothing but love for my homies from majestics and i have always been the peace keeper. So in no way do i hope this is takin wrong........


Big B, ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11872073
> *congrats on the award ...did the dam thing state to state ... show to show........but.....harley magizine ant never gonna give club of the year to one million honda bike riders showing up at the show showing love and SPENDING MONEY :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHHAHAHAA...WE AIN'T TALKING ABOUT HARLEY ARE WE. WE CAN LINE UP IMPALAS ALL DAY. DOESN'T MATTER THOUGH....WHAT'Z DONE IZ DONE. NO SENSE IN WORRYING ABOUT THE PAST. WE STILL PROUD OF THE TROPHY. :biggrin: 

BIG M DID THE THING IN NUMBERZ AT THE SUPER SHOW FOR REAL...AND THEY WERE REWARDED FOR IT.  


ON A BIKE NOTE...STURGIS AND EVERY OTHER HARLEY EVENT HAS A HUGE PRESENCE BY METRIC BIKES. FROM LA TO MIAMI.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

whats up ROLLERZ


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

funny how people talk shit about lrm but are proud of the award they get


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11872190
> *funny how people talk shit about lrm but are proud of the award they get
> *



YEA OR THE FACT THAT MOST PEOPLE FROM THE WEST JUST SEE SHIT THROUGH THERE EYES :angry: MOST OF US ON THE EAST THINK ALOT OF LOWRIDER SHOW BECAUSE WE DON'T HAVE MUCH OF ANYTHING ELSE ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11872088
> *Now your getting out of line. Better check yourself homeboy.
> *


homeboy, let me check myself...this is all good, because where you are weak your gonna correct and then nobody can say shit.....dont get mad we all want to see more triditional lowriders in the club of the year i know one day you gonna be deep in that area and then EVERYBODYS GONNA HAVE TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.... congrats on the award again...i'm a lowrider i want to see more lowriders..excuse me....been in the game a long time [60's] just ran into an old friend who could back that up.....oh yea seen RO from day one....and man ya'll blew up like the world trade center....and i don't see no end....so don't get shook by a few words..it is what it is...you don't beat nobody up for talking what they think or see....fuc um....and keep on pushing.................i'm not looking for trophy's...ABOVE THE LAW...is gonna do it's thang do what it do be what it be...done what it did...that's my trophy


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Please let's keep this peaceful and on point. No shit talking between clubs. There has been a very good dialouge back and forth and lets keep it that way. 
No disrespect to G or anyone else but WE are the one's who decided to show strong at LRM shows, so WE have to swallow that pill, if we like the outcome or not!

.......MAJESTICS FOR LIFE!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11872248
> *Please let's keep this peaceful and on point. No shit talking between clubs. There has been a very good dialouge back and forth and lets keep it that way.
> No disrespect to G or anyone else but WE are the one's who decided to show strong at LRM shows, so WE have to swallow that pill, if we like the outcome or not!
> 
> ...


thank you ... this is actually a good topic... turning out pretty good...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11872244
> *homeboy, let me check myself...this is all good,  because where you are weak your gonna correct and then nobody can say shit.....dont get mad we all want to see more triditional lowriders in the club of the year i know one day you gonna be deep in that area and then EVERYBODYS GONNA HAVE TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.... congrats on the award again...i'm a lowrider  i want to see more lowriders..excuse me....been in the game a long time [60's]  just ran into an old friend who could back that up.....oh yea seen RO from day one....and man ya'll blew up like the world trade center....and i don't see no end....so don't get shook by a few words..it is what it is...you don't beat nobody up for talking what they think or see....fuc um....and keep on pushing.................i'm not looking for trophy's...ABOVE THE LAW...is gonna do it's thang do what it do be what it be...done what it did...that's my trophy
> *


even though wally dont say whats up when i see his ass he is cool peeps. always dippin a lolo... i see this fool in paramount and lakewood all the time.. turning heads lol .. but fuck him cuz he never says whats up... lol just fuckin with you wally...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

primedia is to blame they publish what they want to publish they do what they wish to do. they have ruined countless magazines in my eyes. however who cares what the politics are yes the magazine needs us to be completed every month and to be bought every month if everybody was to stop supporting it "lowrider magazine" then all that would be left would be street low. street customs already died off back a few years ago no they wernt the best magazine and neither is lowrider but it does give us a chance to see what else is going on in other parts of the country and for those lucky few who get a picture or a feature something to cherish and show with pride besides our rides. dont know what else to say other than no matter what one person cant really make a diffrence its gonna take a group of people,


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not Bias and Im not being cocky neither.

I understand the frustrations of other clubs when it comes to gaining the title of CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR. 8 years ago when i first came in to RO, my dream was to CONTRIBUTE to ROLLERZ ONLY and help the FAMILY grow bigger, with the help of the website (ive created) and networking, WE have developed Chapters worldwide. 

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE does not make us. Troy makes it a point that we show strong on all the shows. Although, RO is known for Competitive cars, we also have Clean street rides. 

We show strongest in TEXAS, what did LRM do...they took TEXAS shows off this year. It was only obvious that they have tried their best to keep RO off the game. Did we give up? NO! Instead..we got back and showed strong in PORTLAND and DENVER. The counts of entries were already made up to where RO will gain the CLUB of the YEAR title or BEST PARTICIPATION AWARD, even if we show only 10 cars at the SUPER SHOW.

I have nothing against Majestics...BIRD is a very good friend of mine...i shake hands and talk to a few of the Main Majestics members RICH, SMILEY. Let us all act like "REAL RIDERS" and just lowride. Despite who won the title...in the end.....we are all famous...in our own way. 

Politics? nah i dont think so......WE GOT FUCKED OVER WITH GAME OVER THIS YEAR 3RD PLACE, ALL these years Car of the Year was awarded to the car with most points.:dunno: why change it now?...EVEN ROLLIN MALO DIDNT PLACE ON THE SWEEPS...But none of the RO ever came in here and complained  


Let's Ride,
Manny (RO WEBMASTER/MEMBER)


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11872248
> *Please let's keep this peaceful and on point. No shit talking between clubs. There has been a very good dialouge back and forth and lets keep it that way.
> No disrespect to G or anyone else but WE are the one's who decided to show strong at LRM shows, so WE have to swallow that pill, if we like the outcome or not!
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11871559
> *Agreed!Euros should stay with 17 or up in my opinion.But you see them once in a while with 13 sticking out,sorry but my opinion on that is ITs NASTY
> *


it all depends on how you fix them up ,and to all that say eoro's dont belong in the lowrider catagory,heres one of the most respected car club that say's defrent ELITE C.C


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

however dont take my post as hatred either cause im not hating congrats to who gets there wins, there pics & features or even a mention peace.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 03:42 PM~11872286
> *even though wally dont say whats up when i see his ass he is cool peeps. always dippin a lolo... i see this fool in paramount and lakewood all the time.. turning heads lol .. but fuck him cuz he never says whats up... lol  just fuckin with you wally...
> *


 :biggrin: homie i'm from the day when the only way to get to the store was to hop in the lo-lo....hell was the only car i had.... :biggrin: yea want to get my clown on befor the real clowns come in here and really fuc this thread up.... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*LET'S KEEP THIS TOPIC CLEAN.*

*
THIS IS ABOUT ABOUT GANGSTER VOICING HIS OPINION AGAINST LRM!*


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 15 2008, 02:51 PM~11872386
> *LET'S KEEP THIS TOPIC CLEAN.
> 
> 
> ...


good shit manny ..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I HAVE SAID IT BEFORE, FROM BEING IN BOTH CLUBS. THE DEDICATIOIN AMONGST BOTH CLUBS, THE FAMILY, THE PRIDE, THE LEVEL OF DEDICATION BETWEEN THE TWO CLUBS IS THE REASON YOU SEE MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ ONLY WITH SOME OF THE TOP RIDES. ALONG WITH OTHER CLUBS, IT HAS BEEN SAID. "WE HAVE MADE LRM!!!!" I THINK WHAT I SEE IS SPECIFIC VEHICLES FROM OTHER CLUBS. LIKE YOU COME TO THE SHOW WITH 60 ENTRIES. BETWEEN THOSE 60, YOU ARE ONLY COVERING 3 OR 4 CATEGORIES. CADDY'S, IMPALAS, BIKES. WELL DO YOU THINK THAT LRM OR ANY SHOW IS GONNA CHOOSE ALL YOUR CARS, AND TELL EVERYONE ELSE TO FUCK OFF. WELL THAT WAS WHEN TROY REALIZE THE NEED TO SPREAD OUT INTO DIFFERENT CATEGORIES. WERE YOU HAVE CLASSICS, TRADITIONALS, EURO, LUXURY, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, I MEAN EVERYTHING. THAT IS WHY WE WIN AT SHOWS, NOT JUST BECAUE OUR RIDES ARE CLEAN, BUT BECAUSE WE COVER ALL BASIS. I MEAN I RESPECT WHAT GANGSTA HAS TO SAY. IT IS JUST THE WAY THAT LRM IS JUDGING. 

BUT HONESTLY BEFORE PEOPLE CAN TALK SHT, THEY NEED TO LOOK AT FOOLS IN FLORIDA THAT WAS RENTING CARS FOR THE WEEKEND, GOING TO RENT A RIM AND PLAQUING THAT SHIT FOR MOST ENTRIES. NOW THAT IS SOME BITCH SHIT


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 02:50 PM~11872377
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: homie i'm from the day when the only way to get to the store was to hop in the lo-lo....hell was the only car i had.... :biggrin: yea want to get my clown on befor the real clowns come in here and really fuc this thread up.... :biggrin:
> *


nah i doubt this topic will get fucked up....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11872408
> *nah i doubt this topic will get fucked up....
> *


ive got no opinion on it so :biggrin: 

im using all my grade A material in the controversy topic in the basement anyway


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 03:05 PM~11872580
> *ive got no opinion on it  so  :biggrin:
> 
> im using all my grade A material in the controversy topic  in the basement anyway
> *


lol dick


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 03:01 PM~11872525
> *I GUESS I'L DO MY HOME WORK !!!
> *


BEST THING TO DO IN ORDER TO UNDER STAND WHY HE MADE HIS COMMENT REGARDING LRM!! IS TO DUE YOUR HOMEWORK DOGG, AND HIS COMMENT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ROLLERS I'M PRETTY SURE IT HAS ALL TO DO WITH LRM ORG.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 15 2008, 05:52 PM~11872399
> *I HAVE SAID IT BEFORE, FROM BEING IN BOTH CLUBS.  THE DEDICATIOIN AMONGST BOTH CLUBS, THE FAMILY, THE PRIDE, THE LEVEL OF DEDICATION BETWEEN THE TWO CLUBS IS THE REASON YOU SEE MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ ONLY WITH SOME OF THE TOP RIDES.  ALONG WITH OTHER CLUBS, IT HAS BEEN SAID.  "WE HAVE MADE LRM!!!!"    I THINK WHAT I SEE IS SPECIFIC VEHICLES FROM OTHER CLUBS.  LIKE YOU COME TO THE SHOW WITH 60 ENTRIES.  BETWEEN THOSE 60, YOU ARE ONLY COVERING 3 OR 4 CATEGORIES.  CADDY'S, IMPALAS, BIKES.  WELL DO YOU THINK THAT LRM OR ANY SHOW IS GONNA CHOOSE ALL YOUR CARS, AND TELL EVERYONE ELSE TO FUCK OFF.  WELL THAT WAS WHEN TROY REALIZE THE NEED TO SPREAD OUT INTO DIFFERENT CATEGORIES.  WERE YOU HAVE CLASSICS, TRADITIONALS, EURO, LUXURY, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, I MEAN EVERYTHING.  THAT IS WHY WE WIN AT SHOWS, NOT JUST BECAUE OUR RIDES ARE CLEAN, BUT BECAUSE WE COVER ALL BASIS.  I MEAN I RESPECT WHAT GANGSTA HAS TO SAY.  IT IS JUST THE WAY THAT LRM IS JUDGING.
> 
> BUT HONESTLY BEFORE PEOPLE CAN TALK SHT, THEY NEED TO LOOK AT FOOLS IN FLORIDA THAT WAS RENTING CARS FOR THE WEEKEND, GOING TO RENT A RIM AND PLAQUING THAT SHIT FOR MOST ENTRIES.  NOW THAT IS SOME BITCH SHIT
> *


Didn't someone do that with a Lambo at last years supershow???


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate that he say, she say shit.................unless he say, she say, she's on my dick !!

I think many men, from many clubs are profusely confused about lowriding.

Just because your car was entered into a show does not make it a show car.

Similarly, just because you drive your rider on the streets does not make it a street car.

If this does NOT make sense to you, you're probably a rookie in the sport and should put down your hopping videos and magazine subscriptions and actually go find lowriding in your community, if there is one.

See the people, talk to people, introduce yourself, ask questions, ask for help, ask for clarity, hear many men speak on the subject, see the styles, see the differences, see the similarities, watch men work on their cars, help men work on their cars, learn how to wire a switch, change out your coils, replace a ball joint, change your cylinder seals, make love to your car and your parts so to speak.

Try to pinstripe, paint, do body work, change your oil, change your transmission, learn the firing order of a vehicle, wash your own shit, buy a manual, read a manual.

In essence learn.

Because if you cant do a lot of the above shit..................You're a specatator of the game even if you have a car and a club.

PLEASE DO NOT DISRESPECT "G" AGAIN. I know everyone has seen Sunday Driver with envy.

Lastly I hereby say that I will NEVER partake in ANY event that LRM sponsors or co-sponsors.

I encourage anyone who shares "G's" opinion of "FUCK LRM" to follow suit.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11872590
> *lol dick
> *


thought we were keeping this topic clean :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 05:03 PM~11872555
> *You've been around since 05 and nobody ever heard of you either. In my opinion, you sound like you're disrespecting G. :angry:
> *



NAW 91 I GOT FIRST LOWRIDER BUT THANKS FOR ASKIN !!!!

I SAID I DIDN'T KNOW WHO HE WAS SO HOW CAN I BE DISRESPECTIN HIM ????


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11872555
> *You've been around since 05 and nobody ever heard of you either. In my opinion, you sound like you're disrespecting G. :angry:
> *


JEN YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THERE'S ALOT OF NEW RIDERS AND NOT ALL PEOPLE NEW TO LAY IT LOW HAVE KNOWN OF HIM SO IT'S GOOD THAT HE ASKED IT THE WAY HE DID AFTER LEARNING ABOUT HIM, THEN HE EITHER UNDERSTANDS OR JUST KEEPS NEGATIVE COMMENTS OFF POSITIVE TOPICS??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11871721
> *LRM don't give a fuck about the streets because the streets don't make them money, therefore to THEM the streets don't mean shit.
> 
> ROLLERZONLY gets hated on because we have more than traditional lowriders, we have a lil bit of everything. The way we see it is..if there is a category for it we wanna win it. LRM has categories in bikes, SUV's, etc. So we go after it all and don't limit ourselves to just traditionals which has made us very successful across the show circuit and the streets.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 05:08 PM~11872635
> *NAW 91 I GOT FIRST LOWRIDER BUT THANKS FOR ASKIN !!!!
> 
> I SAID I DIDN'T KNOW WHO HE WAS SO HOW CAN I BE DISRESPECTIN HIM ????
> *


your wandering down a road of sensitive ass motherfuckers 

you best bet is to just leave it as it is


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11872599
> *BEST THING TO DO IN ORDER TO UNDER STAND WHY HE MADE HIS COMMENT REGARDING LRM!! IS TO DUE YOUR HOMEWORK DOGG, AND HIS COMMENT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ROLLERS I'M PRETTY SURE IT HAS ALL TO DO WITH LRM ORG.
> *



YEA I'LL DO THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 02:32 PM~11872190
> *funny how people talk shit about lrm but are proud of the award they get
> *


*I Thought I Was Only One Seeing That When I Came Into This Thread...

Anyway Past Is The Past....Lets Not LRM Change The Lifestyle Of Lowriding Now.

Next Year....The Topic Will Be The Same Just Different Club. Time To Kill The Drama......As A Young Baby Lowrider As Myself. I See No Point In Agruing & Pointing Fingers....*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 15 2008, 03:25 PM~11872120
> *majestics has bikes!!!!!!!!.....and if i am right they have a euro in there club to.....not till a while back they changed there rules to get rid of euros and chose to go all "traditional"....thats great they look great but who says we all have to follow...thats one thing we will never ever do is follow another clubs path or anyones....we have always been diffrent and always will be.....if lowrider magazine decides to change the rules we will do what we can to get the trophy that way to. I have nothing but love for my homies from majestics and i have always been the peace keeper. So in no way do i hope this is takin wrong........
> Big B, ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 05:11 PM~11872682
> *your wandering down a road of sensitive ass motherfuckers
> 
> you best bet is to just leave it as it is
> *



NO SHIT RIGHT I WAS JUST ASKIN !!! DAMN 


PEOPLE GOT TO START THROWIN INSULTS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so its all about the trophy not about lowriding community :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11872725
> *NO SHIT RIGHT I WAS JUST ASKIN !!! DAMN
> PEOPLE GOT TO START THROWIN INSULTS
> *


you dont even know 


ill give you an example i have an opinion on this i ALWAYS have an very unpopular opinion that i ALWAYS voice 


but its not even worth it on this subject


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11872671
> *JEN YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THERE'S ALOT OF NEW RIDERS AND NOT ALL PEOPLE NEW TO LAY IT LOW HAVE KNOWN OF HIM SO IT'S GOOD THAT HE ASKED IT THE WAY HE DID AFTER LEARNING ABOUT HIM, THEN HE EITHER UNDERSTANDS OR JUST KEEPS NEGATIVE COMMENTS OFF POSITIVE TOPICS??
> *


I do understand that, Jaime, but the way I interpreted what he wrote seemed negative or disrespectful.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11872248
> *Please let's keep this peaceful and on point. No shit talking between clubs. There has been a very good dialouge back and forth and lets keep it that way.
> No disrespect to G or anyone else but WE are the one's who decided to show strong at LRM shows, so WE have to swallow that pill, if we like the outcome or not!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11872761
> *I do understand that, Jaime, but the way I interpreted what he wrote seemed negative or disrespectful.
> *


YEAH I NOTICED THAT TO BUT IT'S BEST TO CORRECT THAN TO FEED THE NEGATIVITY!!  AND THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC TOO!! FOR A FEW MORE PAGES ANYWAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11872785
> *YEAH I NOTICED THAT TO BUT IT'S BEST TO CORRECT THAN TO FEED THE NEGATIVITY!!    AND THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC TOO!! FOR A FEW MORE PAGES ANYWAYS!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 05:16 PM~11872761
> *I do understand that, Jaime, but the way I interpreted what he wrote seemed negative or disrespectful.
> *



HOW CAN I BE DISRESPECTFUL WHEN I DON'T KNOW WHO HE IS 
SHIT MAKES SO SENSE ...


I'M JUST GLAD YOU HEARD OF ME IN 05 BECAUSE I JUST HEARD
OF YOU UNTIL 10/15/08 

SO THANKS FOR PLAYIN I'M DONE WITH YA


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11872824
> *HOW CAN I BE DISRESPECTFUL WHEN I DON'T KNOW WHO HE IS
> SHIT MAKES SO SENSE ...
> I'M JUST GLAD YOU HEARD OF ME IN 05 BECAUSE I JUST HEARD
> ...


promise :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:21 PM~11872841
> *promise :uh:
> *


hows ur arthritis wally?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUCK LRM * :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2008, 06:23 PM~11872869
> *FUCK LRM  :angry:
> *


WHOA YOU GOT BIG NUTS TO SAY THAT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11872851
> *hows ur athritis wally?
> *


very well thanks for asking,now go back to that hole you came out of :uh: :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11872874
> *WHOA YOU GOT BIG NUTS TO SAY THAT
> *


*BELIVE THAT*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:24 PM~11872876
> *very well thanks for asking,now go back to that hole you came out of :uh:  :uh:
> *



why the hostility?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 06:54 PM~11872418
> *NOT BEIN A SMART ASS JUST ASKIN WHO IS GANSTER
> AND WHY DO WE GIVE A SHIT  WHAT HE THINKS ABOUT LRM  ???
> 
> ...


One of the REAL O.G.'s-Majestics COMPTON....!








Thats my homie right there....!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

well...let me get this party started.......people are mad cause this one club won five times,,,,,,,,,,,,um......why?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:27 PM~11872926
> *well...let me get this party started.......people are mad cause this one club won five times,,,,,,,,,,,,um......why?
> *


im not mad


are you mad wally?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11872938
> *big rims  :nicoderm:
> *


ok, pass granted ...anything else?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:28 PM~11872944
> *im not mad
> are you mad wally?
> *


.............go back to off topic....thees is grown folks up in here.... :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:29 PM~11872957
> *ok, pass granted ...anything else?
> *


fuck it ill bite 


maybe people are mad because that one club grows and changes with the game to stay competitive while the other steady] lives in the shadow and wings of some outdated gang banger who did nothing but build a few cars and help to further destroy his community 


:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:31 PM~11872988
> *.............go back to off topic....thees is grown folks up in here.... :uh:
> *


u were grown folk 50 years ago


your now a senior citizen 

and my presence only upsets you so much because you know im going to speak my mind and damage your delicate sense of whats wrong and right


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:31 PM~11872993
> *fuck it ill bite
> maybe  people are mad because that one club grows and changes with the game to stay competitive while the other steady] lives in the shadow and wings of some outdated gang banger  who did nothing but build a few cars and help to further destroy his community
> :dunno:
> *


so says the biggest azz hole on lay it low..anything that come out you keyboard is garbage....poof be gone :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:34 PM~11873024
> *so says the biggest azz hole on lay it low..anything that come out you keyboard is garbage....poof be gone :uh:
> *



no i just call em how i seem without the sugar coating


if you can name me 1 thing that man ever did with his life that would tip the scales from his drug dealing and murdering 


ill recant everything ive ever said about him 


he is still being a negative force for lowriders to this day all i need for proof of that is sunday driver itself


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:33 PM~11873016
> *u were grown folk 50 years ago
> your now a senior citizen
> 
> ...


i'm gone ..thread killer is up on it .....rev. suck.....you a little girl in a big boys body.....bye :uh:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:31 PM~11872993
> *fuck it ill bite
> maybe  people are mad because that one club grows and changes with the game to stay competitive while the other steady] lives in the shadow and wings of some outdated gang banger  who did nothing but build a few cars and help to further destroy his community
> :dunno:
> *


I can tell by your words that you're a great Rev. professing love, tolerance, understanding and above all forgiveness.

Sorta like Rev. Wright huh?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 15 2008, 05:38 PM~11873097
> *I Shake My Head On This Post......
> 
> What Does The Man Past Have To Do With Lowriding. :uh:
> ...


sunday driver is lowrider orientated correct?


(answers yes so moving on)


at one point in that movie they are standing in a group holding assualt rifles talking about how many people they can kill at one time with them.


is that what lowriders should look up too? is that what lowridings suppose to be? is that what you want your children to see and think 

is that what you want society to associate with lowriders?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD+Oct 15 2008, 05:39 PM~11873106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
shut the fuck up fundi


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 03:40 PM~11873136
> *sunday driver is lowrider orientated correct?
> (answers yes so moving on)
> at one point in that movie  they are standing in a group holding assualt rifles  talking about how many people they can kill at one time with them.
> ...


*I Believe OG Trutle Was Only One In That Group Talking About "How A Assult Rifle Can Kill A Man" That Is The Term I Got From The DVD. I Didnt Hear " oh we shot acouple marks out the back of the lac."

You Basing "Gang Banging Life" With Lowriding Which Is Dumb. Everybody Is Not Like That,The Ones That Are Like That Know When Theres A Time "For Bangin" and When Theres Time For "Lowriding". You Can Never Mix The Two Up Is A Code That I Live By....

From My Homework,Gangster Done His Dirt and Moved On Like Every Other Man. You Trying Sit Here and Say That He Still Was Doing It Based off Some Funky Ass Rockstar DVD. Oh Wow....Past Is The Past. Lets Not Sit Here and Put The Man Business Out There. Show A Little Respect.....

As For Kids.....Some Are Born Into This Lifestyle & Know The Rights & Wrong. I Wouldnt Be Worried About My Kid.*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2008, 05:47 PM~11873225
> *:biggrin:
> You aint scared of a nolowrider Niggerr are you!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> ...



i will never ever be able to build a car that would compete or even come close to the cars gangsta owned or even wally dogs car for that matter 


but its not about the cars building some bad ass cars noway makes up for the association between lowriders and gangbangers that he not only enforced like it was a rule but help create 


everytime someone on here bitches about the cops bustin up the cruise spot or the cops shaking them down cause they drive a lowrider

has him to thank


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11873237
> *I Believe OG Trutle Was Only One In That Group Talking About "How A Assult Rifle Can Kill A Man" That Is The Term I Got From The DVD. I Didnt Hear " oh we shot acouple marks out the back of the lac."
> 
> You Basing "Gang Banging Life" With Lowriding Which Is Dumb. Everybody Is Not Like That,The Ones That Are Like That Know When Theres A Time "For Bangin" and When Theres Time For "Lowriding". You Can Never Mix The Two Up Is A Code That I Live By....
> ...



:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:49 PM~11873249
> *i will never ever be able to build a car that would compete or even come close to the cars gangsta owned  or even wally dogs car for that matter
> but  its not about the cars  building some bad ass cars noway makes up for the association between lowriders and gangbangers that he not only  enforced like it was a rule  but help create
> everytime someone on here bitches about the cops bustin up the cruise spot or  the cops shaking them down  cause they drive a lowrider
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

I agree we all are drug dealers and Mexicans when they roll up on our cars in a lot. Must not be up to any good.. :uh:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn say goodbye to what lookeed like a good intersting topic


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:49 PM~11873249
> *i will never ever be able to build a car that would compete or even come close to the cars gangsta owned  or even wally dogs car for that matter
> but  its not about the cars  building some bad ass cars noway makes up for the association between lowriders and gangbangers that he not only  enforced like it was a rule  but help create
> everytime someone on here bitches about the cops bustin up the cruise spot or  the cops shaking them down  cause they drive a lowrider
> ...


The REV here will argue with you all day.

If you take his side, he will than argue the opposite point.

He is here to argue, upset, incite, anger, irk, bother, agitate and aggravate.

Then when he is done, he will call his friend who owns LAY IT LOW, the guy in Salt Lake City and he will either:

1. Shut the topic down
2. Freeze your account so you cant access lay it low under your screen name.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

most of us here have been drug dealers or have been up to no good 


i know i was and have


but im not asking to be anybody's role model nor do i want to be 

let alone a whole group of fresh faces knowing what they know about lowriding from what they got from sunday driver 

but i guess that really isnt the mans fault but more along the producers of the film 

but at the same time i gotta say i have yet to see where anyones said hes ashamed of what hes done and wishes to make up for it

instead i see a whole lot of the exact opposite


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 05:55 PM~11873301
> *The REV here will argue with you all day.
> 
> If you take his side, he will than argue the opposite point.
> ...


are you fucking stupid? never once requested a topic be shut down and IM the one who always gets banned 



if you cant handle the truth then admit it like a man but dont try some sideways ass bullshit


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 03:55 PM~11873301
> *The REV here will argue with you all day.
> 
> If you take his side, he will than argue the opposite point.
> ...


uhm not exactly sure you know who this rev is... lol gary and this REV are not friends at all.. lol actually GARY has banned this so called REV lol like 590 million times.. lol.......

aint that right CHUCK lol


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:49 PM~11873249
> *i will never ever be able to build a car that would compete or even come close to the cars gangsta owned  or even wally dogs car for that matter
> but  its not about the cars  building some bad ass cars noway makes up for the association between lowriders and gangbangers that he not only  enforced like it was a rule  but help create
> everytime someone on here bitches about the cops bustin up the cruise spot or  the cops shaking them down  cause they drive a lowrider
> ...


rev suck......you have said and posted the most disgusting things ever just for the attention...i fell sorry for you....putting down "G" for what you think he was or is....and nailing him to the cross for all of lowrider ills..is just plain stupid...many people will think you spit real game but you and i know..how small minded and weak you really are..so now the topic has switched lanes cause you want people to listen to a mad raving excuse for a human.. well...i know also that the real people will wait till your gone so they can speak freely without your clown act...we'll wait......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11873379
> *rev suck......you have said and posted the most disgusting things ever just for the attention...i fell sorry for you....putting down "G" for what you think he was or is....and nailing him to the cross for all of lowrider ills..is just plain stupid...many people will think you spit real game but you and i know..how small minded and weak you really are..so now the topic has switched lanes cause you want people to listen to a mad raving excuse for a human.. well...i know also that the real people will wait till your gone so they can speak freely without your clown act...we'll wait......
> *



how many people saw sunday driver? how many people think lowriding and gangbanging go hand in hand?


just look around this website for that answer and thats only a small percentage 


he isnt the soul perpetrator by no means but he sure as fuck didnt leave a positive influence for the future generation to live by 

NOW DID HE? 


you fuckers put him on the cross i just brung the nails


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MUCH RESPECT TO GANGSTA AND THE MAJESTICS FAMILY


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you fucking wanna be gangstas can have your topic back now


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 05:03 PM~11873425
> *how many people saw sunday driver?      how many people think lowriding and gangbanging go hand in hand?
> just look around  this website for that answer and thats only a small percentage
> he isnt the soul perpetrator by no means  but he sure as fuck didnt leave a positive influence for the future generation to live by
> ...


really ant got time to smoke a jerry's kid wanna be...but...stfu how many people saw SUNDAY DRIVER....alot....how many think lowriding and gangbanging go hand in hand ...just a few....he left one of the biggest positive influnces that i can think of ,that line was just too deep for you peanut head to comprehend. you can't bring anything anywhere unless we let you...and it's a shame we let you


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

FROM WHAT I READ ,ITS CF POSTING A LETTER ABOUT LRM GIVING OUT RO THERE FIFTH AWARD,AND ITS GONE A WHOLE DEFRENT DIRECTION,JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE I READ SOMEONE IS TALKING ABOUT HOW LRM DON'T PLAY BY THE RULES,AND EVERYONE IS TALKING SMACK ABOUT THEM BUT YET EVRYONE SOPPORTS THERE SHOWS ,IF YOU ARE GOIN TO TALK THE TALK ,THEN TAKE ACTION AND DONT SHOW BOYCOTT THE SHOWS'S STAND IN FRONT OF THERE EVENTS AND GO AT IT WITH SIGNS AS IF YOU WERE ON STRIKE,ME PERSONALY I DONT CARE FOR THERE SHOW'S OR THERE MAGAZINES,I RATHER SOPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS ,JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what does any of this crapola have to with the club of the year debate


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

'Gangster' spoke on this years ago on Cali'-Swangin' volume 17. His words still ring true to this day. Much respect to 'CF' and 'G'!


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11873542
> *when hes a negative stereotype of both lowriders and the image of the black man in america
> *


*The ***** Threw In The Race Card Now...... :uh: 

Too The Internet That Know G Only By Sunday Drivers,You Would Say That.

But For The Ones That Know The Man By Heart,Seen,Talk,Or Just Seen At A Show Can Tell He Not Negative Image Of The Black Man.

I See A Man That Was Young & Dumb In His Past,Made Some Mistakes and Decide To Change His Life Around With Something He Had A Love For. He Was A Role Model To "others in the hood" That You Can Give Up The Hood Lifestyle & Move On With Your Life and Have Nice Things.

Please Dont Throw The Race Card In There....You Might As Well Go Ahead and Put At Every Rapper and Say They Are A Bad Image Of The Black Man In America.*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11873649
> *The ***** Threw In The Race Card Now...... :uh:
> 
> Too The Internet That Know G Only By Sunday Drivers,You Would Say That.
> ...


THEY ARE!!!!! 


like i said his actions after paying his debt are yet to be seen


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11873607
> *i dont think you two can name a positive thing
> not fucking 1
> *


Watch 'Sunday Driver'. Who do you think got the Majestics New Years celebration/car show started? So, if you watch 'Sunday Driver' and know the history of the Majestics New Years celebration you have more than one positive thing he's done. He's been gone seven years now and the tradition of the Majestics New Years celebration lives on. It gets bigger and bigger every year and unites clubs and individuals from all over the nation. Is that not positive?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2008, 02:49 PM~11871138
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT YOU SAY AND YEAH MOST OF THE TIME IT IS SMALLER CLUBS THAT START SHIT BUT KEEPING IT REAL AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERS.  MAJESTICS IS ONE OF THE MOST TRADITIONAL LOW RIDER CLUBS I KNOW ABOUT! AND I DON'T SAY THIS TO BE ON NO ONES NUTS, ROLLERS HAVE SOME BAD RIDES BUT ALONG WITH LOWRIDERS THEY ENTER INTO SHOWS  ALOT OF EURO'S SUV'S AND EVEN BIKES, SO IF IT'S ABOUT LOWRIDERS I REALLY THINK LOWER RIDER MAG NEEDS TO GET THAT STRAIGHT! JUST MY OPINION NO ONE HAS TO AGREE BUT I KNOW ALOT OF FOLKS THINK ABOUT THIS TOO??
> *


well said!
Majestics should have had it a few times. I say that with no disrespect to RO or any other club that has been in the running or to the "title". Majestics has been a pressance on the streets and shows for a while. bottom line, POLITICS.

I say this hate free but im sure a few people will still call me a hater! LOL!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 06:36 PM~11873806
> *well said!
> Majestics should have had it a few times. I say that with no disrespect to RO or any other club that has been in the running or to the "title". Majestics has been a pressance on the streets and shows for a while. bottom line, POLITICS.
> 
> ...


HATER :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 07:36 PM~11873806
> *well said!
> Majestics should have had it a few times. I say that with no disrespect to RO or any other club that has been in the running or to the "title". Majestics has been a pressance on the streets and shows for a while. bottom line, POLITICS.
> 
> ...


thats what it comes down to..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11873834
> *how bout you
> youve always seemed quite levelheaded.
> positive things ?
> *


JUST DONT WANNA GET IN TO THIS POLITIC B.S :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 15 2008, 06:40 PM~11873851
> *JUST DONT WANNA GET  IN TO  THIS  POLITIC  B.S  :biggrin:
> *


no politics consider it you teaching me a fucking lesson about things people seem to think i know nothing about.


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

OK....All I read was the first page.....as you all can see I dont post a whole lot.....but this....I know about. I use to be in a small club....and then a LARGE club...(family). I started the USO Louisville,KY chapter back in 97. Before USO was named LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR....It was a feeling I can not describe....but we all helped reached that goal (if you even want to call it a goal now). But now since I have been out of the car club and show scene for about 4 years now.......I now know its not about trophies or awards.....I think their is no way you can put an award on a life style........dont get me wrong, I miss the car shows...going to different cities..ect. But when I get my car out again.....its just going to be the streets and my fellow riders , no matter what club he or she is in......AND thats my AWARD. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 08:35 PM~11873787
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody in the world has commited a crime bro, not taking any sides. Nobody is perfect, and I repeat nobody. The man started a car club that is world famous, and built some bad ass rides that are also world famous. You can't argue with that, it's a proven fact. Fuck what he did in the past, everybody fucks up. Drug money is easy money, and it's alot easier to sell drugs than to work...you just have to know when to get out before you get caught. Drugs kill people...what doesn't kill people? I go to work everyday making products that I know god damn well gives you cancer (tobacco), why? because there's money in it (just like drugs) and I don't want my child to ever do without. You can't really say Gangster is a bad person because he sold drugs, maybe he was doing what he thought he had to do at the time. Nobody is a role model either, you wanna respect someone? that's fine...wanna idolize somebody? idolize yourself. Be your own person, build your own car, and do what you gotta do to make it.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Oct 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11873867
> *OK....All I read was the first page.....as you all can see I dont post a whole lot.....but this....I know about. I use to be in a small club....and then a LARGE club...(family). I started the USO Louisville,KY chapter back in 97. Before USO was named LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR....It was a feeling I can not describe....but we all helped reached that goal (if you even want to call it a goal now). But now since I have been out of the car club and show scene for about 4 years now.......I now know its not about trophies or awards.....I think their is no way you can put an award on a life style........dont get me wrong, I miss the car shows...going to different cities..ect. But when I get my car out again.....its just going to be the streets and my fellow riders , no matter what club he or she is in......AND thats my AWARD. :thumbsup:
> *


most intelligent post so far........well said dude


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Oct 15 2008, 09:03 PM~11874052
> *most intelligent post so far........well said dude
> *


it's true, there's shouldn't even be a car club of the year, or a car of the year for that matter. they should all be equal, you should just ride together like ghetto said. I'll be out with you when my 64 is done...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

actually, car shows are about trophys... just sayin


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 15 2008, 06:06 PM~11874077
> *it's true, there's shouldn't even be a car club of the year, or a car of the year for that matter. they should all be equal, you should just ride together like ghetto said. I'll be out with you when my 64 is done...
> *


its all about the rides


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:07 PM~11874089
> *actually, car shows are about trophys... just sayin
> *


Not to everyone!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11874169
> *Not to everyone!
> *


eh

that's like playing a sport and not caring if you win.

while its true that there is more to a car show than competition, the competition is a major part of it. 

if you just wanna kick back and chill with the homies, go to the park, why waste $30 :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Oct 15 2008, 06:56 PM~11874009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pointed any loaded guns at cameras lately :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 07:15 PM~11874169
> *Not to everyone!
> *


X2 to me a car show is to pay tribute to fellow riders and the get togethers.A time to show unity and Family values expressed through your ride as well as your Club(Family) pride.A reunion of sorts with people that express and live the same Lifestyle you do.And you can't forget 99% of shows contribute back to the community donating proceeds to one charity or another.
I think that is what car shows are all about......







































Or I'm just hating cause I never win :biggrin: 





But all in all Big Ups to Rollerz on the Award and Big Ups to Majestics for thier strong showings and the level they bring to the table that makes them major competitors in the show scene


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:18 PM~11874215
> *eh
> 
> that's like playing a sport and not caring if you win.
> ...


I hear your point and respect it.
I feel I have a clean car, not the cleanest, but clean. I can care less about trophy. Dont get me wrong,They are nice, and If I get only 1 for each car I put together, thats good enough, I give the paper weights(trophy) to my girl as a way to say thanks for understanding the long hrs and outta town trips.

anyway, bacc to my point, for me and alot of guys in the club I rep(INDIVIDUALS) going to a show is a way for us to REP our club and just show we can hang with the show cars. We build show quality shit that rides on the freeways and he hop our shit on the freeways. Alot of people would turn what we build into trailor queens. Not us, we ride, and the purpose for alot of us to go to shows is to hold our own against the pros like RO,IMPRIALS,LIFESTYLES,ELITE,Etc, and YES, to go and have a good time and hang out with homies from other chapters!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:28 PM~11874313
> *X2 to me a car show is to pay tribute to fellow riders and the get togethers.A time to show unity and Family values expressed through your ride as well as your Club(Family) pride.A reunion of sorts with people that express and live the same Lifestyle you do.And you can't forget 99% of shows contribute back to the community donating proceeds to one charity or another.
> I think that is what car shows are all about......
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 05:18 PM~11872073
> *congrats on the award ...did the dam thing state to state ... show to show........but.....harley magizine ant never gonna give club of the year to one million honda bike riders showing up at the show showing love and SPENDING MONEY :biggrin:
> *


for real shit :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 08:32 PM~11874359
> *I hear your point and respect it.
> I feel I have a clean car, not the cleanest, but clean. I can care less about trophy. Dont get me wrong,They are nice, and If I get only 1 for each car I put together, thats good enough, I give the paper weights(trophy) to my girl as a way to say thanks for understanding the long hrs and outta town trips.
> 
> ...



i hear ya

personally im tired of trophies too :biggrin: i could care less, i have too many as it is

but most people, atleast in my parts, they wanna win. and its not so much about the physically having a trophy, so much as it's about the pride and feeling of accomplishment from having your ride awarded a trophy. everybody should start giving out plaques, they take less room. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:38 PM~11874405
> *i hear ya
> 
> personally im tired of trophies too  :biggrin: i could care less, i have too many as it is
> ...


damn, we BOTH make alot of sence!
how about this, shows are also fun cause we can see how many females we can get to do nasty poses on our cars!!!!!!!
:biggrin: 

p.s, SMILEY is a HATER!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11872120
> *majestics has bikes!!!!!!!!.....and if i am right they have a euro in there club to.....not till a while back they changed there rules to get rid of euros and chose to go all "traditional"....thats great they look great but who says we all have to follow...thats one thing we will never ever do is follow another clubs path or anyones....we have always been diffrent and always will be.....if lowrider magazine decides to change the rules we will do what we can to get the trophy that way to. I have nothing but love for my homies from majestics and i have always been the peace keeper. So in no way do i hope this is takin wrong........
> Big B, ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


our kids have bikes,............ the rule was changed, a long time ago.............about euros,and trucks,....... the car your talkin about was grandfathered in,........ an exception for a hommie who put in alot of time and work, this past year we did all agree no more exceptions.
but we are a traditional car club,... if the rules for that trophy are only entrees, you guys more than likely got it,........ but in opinion a "lowrider" show should only include lowriders.
like what u like,........ but put it in another show. dub, truckin,euro, whatever.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 15 2008, 05:26 PM~11872134
> *BWAHAHAHHAHAHAA...WE AIN'T TALKING ABOUT HARLEY ARE WE.  WE CAN LINE UP IMPALAS ALL DAY.  DOESN'T MATTER THOUGH....WHAT'Z DONE IZ DONE.  NO SENSE IN WORRYING ABOUT THE PAST.  WE STILL PROUD OF THE TROPHY.  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG M DID THE THING IN NUMBERZ AT THE SUPER SHOW FOR REAL...AND THEY WERE REWARDED FOR IT.
> ...


sturgis isn't a motorcycle show is it ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:47 PM~11874489
> *sturgis isn't a motorcycle show is it ?
> *


Nope it's a great big GTG and party....  And you got to ride. no trailer bitch's. I know guys drive from Florida...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn dude i just ride......it just not that damn (crucial)<------or however the fuck u spell that........but i can say that my car was built with honest money and the only laws i've broken was diffrent traffic violations


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 08:44 PM~11874453
> *
> how about this, shows are also fun cause we can see how many females we can get to do nasty poses on our cars!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


now thats what it's really about!!!!

god i love mirror tiles on the floor :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 15 2008, 05:32 PM~11872194
> *YEA I THINK HE'S PISSED HE MISSED THE SHOW SOUNDS LIKE .....
> *


don't think thats funny homeboy,............ that hommie deserves alot of respect, and his opinion is something everyone like it or not should listen too. one thing i've learned in this lowrider game, is that it's a small world, and you should respect everone in it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11874533
> *i'm pretty sure you have no idea what your talkin about.
> *


im pretty sure that comment was a joke

and im positive neither do you


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:53 PM~11874568
> *now thats what it's really about!!!!
> 
> god i love mirror tiles on the floor  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I been setting hynas over them since I was 15!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11874513
> *damn dude i just ride......it just not that damn (crucial)<------or however the fuck u spell that........but i can say that my car was built with honest money and the only laws i've broken was diffrent traffic violations
> *


and im not downin ganster in anyway i respect him as a man and a fellow rider.....as far as that shit about the kids......you keep you foot in yo childs ass and he/she will know his/her right from wrong...das not on gangster.....if ya fail to do that then you fail at being a parent.......AND THATS REAL TALK


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 15 2008, 05:51 PM~11872386
> *LET'S KEEP THIS TOPIC CLEAN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 08:55 PM~11874587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I been setting hynas over them since I was 15!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: pervert...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Oct 15 2008, 06:06 PM~11872611
> *I hate that he say, she say shit.................unless he say, she say, she's on my dick !!
> 
> I think many men, from many clubs are profusely confused about lowriding.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11872926
> *well...let me get this party started.......people are mad cause this one club won five times,,,,,,,,,,,,um......why?
> *


just build yout hard top and make sure that you have a tissue dispenser you need it!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 15 2008, 04:16 PM~11871446
> *neta que si i agree with you.. but if theres a class why not compete in it you know??? its lowrider magazine.. not LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE. porque alot of people all over the place get the whole WHAT IS A TRADITIONAL category a different look... if we were all tradtional then we would all OWN IMPALAS QUE NO? cuz thats what a lot of people consider traditionals.... i have seen people dis others for owning a G BODY or a LINCOLN and saying well its not a caddy or a impala so FUCK YOUR CAR... lol we need to get back to lowriding... SWING WHAT YOU BRING..
> *


some people think those things SHOULD mean the same thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 15 2008, 09:19 PM~11874869
> *IM SHUR EVERYONE IN HERE HAS A RIDE WITH ADJUSTABLE SUSPENTION BUT U.......WHAT U DOIN IN HERE FATBOY :biggrin:
> *


guess you aint stopped by the marco's shop this week huh? :biggrin: 

and i'm doing atkins diet.. gonna be skinny in few months


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Since this thread is swaying from it's original topic, I'm having it locked for now. 

Much love and respect to all the riders who spend their money on this thing called Lowriding and to the Majestics and Rollerz Only. 

-CF *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't matter, had to do it...if your were on locc down I'd do it for you to homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

topic locked requested by topic starter.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11874992
> *Don't matter, had to do it...if your were on locc down I'd do it for you to homie.
> *


NOT YOUR CLUBS ISSUE THOUGH


----------

